# libmraa on FreeBSD



## Phishfry (Sep 18, 2022)

I placed this in the _Embedded Section_ because libmraa is a GPIO manipulation layer.

Has anyone looked at porting libmraa to FreeBSD?

Is it an impossible task due to GPIO device representations are so different between Linux and BSD's?



			mraa: libmraa - Low Level Skeleton Library for Communication on GNU/Linux platforms


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 18, 2022)

Looking at the code it does not look good.
"gpio pin as listed in SYSFS"


			mraa: api/mraa/gpio.h File Reference
		


The documentation is excellent.
Big megacorp hosting the project is the worry.
They could drop it on a dime (if they havn't already without telling anyone).


----------

